# ADGS registry



## lgreyn629 (May 2, 2013)

Hi there! I am in the process of purchasing my first Nigerian Dwarf doe this spring! Super excited to bring her home! She is ADGS/AGS registered. All I know is that is good and she comes from good blood lines. Since I am so new to this, what does all this mean? Do I need to become a member as well to sell her kids next year and have them registered as well? I know nothing about this whole registry thing and I have never dealt with any type of animal that is registered in anything. Any information and advice would be extremely appreciated and helpful! I am not looking to do a lot of breeding at least in the near future but I would like to know where all this can take us! 
Thanks


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

If you will breeding show quality kids and/or plan to register them you should become a member. If your a member of ADGA, you get a discount when you register kids. Also, if the kids are registered you can mark the price up a teensy bit on them to make a profit large enough to cover your cost of registration, a breeding referendum (if you need one), and other things. You don't have to be a member of both. Find out which registry holds the most shows in your area and what other breeders in your area use. Then decide which registry would be best for you.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think it is best to be a member, that way you can have a registered herd name and a registered herd tattoo. Any kids born on your property will need to be tattoo'ed in order to be registered and the right ear tattoo is reserved for the herd tattoo. Basically you just pick 2-4 digits to be your "initials" for your herd that go in the kids ear. This identifies them down the road as coming from your herd and is also as an identifier at shows. The left ear is for the year code (a letter) and the kid number (each kid in your herd is numbered, if you have 10 kids born they are numbered 1-10). No two goats can have the same tattoo. All goats born on your property will have the same herd tattoo, but not the same left ear tattoo.

I'm not sure what the registry would do as far as registering the kids if you don't have a tattoo registered with them. You can not tattoo them with someone else's tattoo (even if on accident) and I think they need to have it recorded as yours so it can't be used by someone else. If you don't register a herd name with ADGA all of your kids' names will begin with "The" So if you name one Molly her registered name would be The Molly

If you do decide to be a member of both registries, call each one and figure out a herd name and tattoo that is open for use with BOTH registries. This is especially important with the tattoo since you can't put two different tattoo's in the same herd. If the herd name is different, it's not as bad but the kids will just have different herd names even though they are the same goat. 

It is kind of confusing but the people at ADGA and AGS are more than happy to help you get started.


----------



## lgreyn629 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks! I was actually planning of giving them a call this coming week! One more quick question. When I breed the doe I will be purchasing it will be with someone who does studding because right now I am not going to get a buck for a while. Will I still be able to register any of her babies in my herd name since they were born on my property?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you own the doe when she is bred they will have your herd name. Just make sure you get a service memo from the owner of the buck.


----------

